# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pigmentatie aan en rond bovenlip

## Saarke

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds mijn zestiende een rode, vlekkerige kleur op mijn bovenlip en daar rond. De pigmentatie bevindt zich enkel aan de rechterkant.

Op sommige tijden is de kleur veel duidelijker. Vandaag heeft iemand mij hierover aangesproken en nu maak ik me toch zorgen. 22 april mag ik naar de dermatoloog. Maar misschien weet iemand raad?

Groeten,

Saarke

----------

